# New dip in neck....



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hmmm.... is she walking funny? I really have no idea. Your best bet is to call the vet out to take a look.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

No shes acting completely normal.....


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

By dip you mean where her neck meets the withers right? Has she always had high withers?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes right where the neck meets wither. And yes she has always had high withers


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hmm, maybe its lack of neck muscle. Her rump is lacking a little muscle too, I noticed, in the pictures you posted. Maybe she just needs some improvement on her topline. The dip could have been gradually coming on, but you didn't realize it until you noticed how sharply her crest meets the point of the withers. :?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so I should work her more? And she is getting a little skinny, did you notice? She looks rly bad in the last pic so we will give her more food and muscle work...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I did notice she's skinny, yes. I think that if she isn't showing any signs of soreness or lameness... it is just a result of lack of muscle. Perhaps you might want to slowly increase her grain and put her on free-choice hay if possible. Make sure she is getting plenty of water, and that she is wormed as well. (Talk to your vet if you're unsure how much food she should be getting). For muscle work, see if you can put her on a riding schedule. Try to ride or work her 3-4 times a week. Lunging is a great exerciser, but of course it doesn't substitute for riding. Do lots of flat work with her -- tons of transitions, serpentines, bends, circles, etc. Think about engaging her hind end so that her back lifts. Work her long and low, and concentrate on her back end. As she engages her hind legs and moves underneath herself, her back will lift and her muscles will strengthen... slowly her topline will improve. It will take a while though, don't expect change right away. The key is consistency.

Hope this helps!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Has your horse pulled back while tied recently? Pulling back when tied below wither height can damage the muscle there, and cause a permanant dip. Horses that step on a rein and jerk up can do it, or if they catch their halter on something if they are loose. Just FYI. And yes, the dip would "suddenly" be there. The pull back doesn't have to look all the violent. It's just another good reason to tie them above wither height for that individual animal.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

What is her current diet?? that looks to be lack of muscle


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, JubileeRose, i will try doing bends and stuff with her, and i ride her just about everyday...
Barefoothooves- No she hasnt pulled or anything, she has amazing ground manners...
Peggysue- Her diet is she gets 2 flakes in morning 2 at noon, and 3 at night and also a 1/4 can of 16% grain at night, She is not yet on grass.


Thanks for all the help i will try everything you all suggest.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I will lay money she is lacking in the essential amino acids that come with qualtiy protien... what many people (me included two years ago) don't realize is when you feed less then the recommended amount of "grain" your horse is lacking in essential vitamins and minerals ...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a 32-year-old Arabian mare at my barn with the exact same thing, but it's just sunken from age. Hers will never fill out.

How old is your horse?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> There's a 32-year-old Arabian mare at my barn with the exact same thing, but it's just sunken from age. Hers will never fill out.
> 
> How old is your horse?


 Sheena is 16...shes an Arab/welsh if tht helps


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Peggysue said:


> I will lay money she is lacking in the essential amino acids that come with qualtiy protien... what many people (me included two years ago) don't realize is when you feed less then the recommended amount of "grain" your horse is lacking in essential vitamins and minerals ...


 So what is the reccomended ammount? Or do i look that up online with her weight and stuff?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

should be instructions on the bag or tag it came in LOL


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

This is what a horse looks like when they 1) don't have enough protein to build the muscle or 2) Are not moving or being ridden correctly.

Broodmares have this dip all the time, so it's not from pulling back or 'age'. It's a muscle; you can ALWAYS make it better with correct work.

I suspect this horse needs some good quality protein and needs to get off of her forehand (she is not lifting at the base of the neck, as you can see by the muscle dip!).


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Peggysue said:


> should be instructions on the bag or tag it came in LOL


 Hah k...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Vet says lack of muscle...YAY no big prob...i was worried!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Could it possibly be because you've been riding her incorrectly by using gadgets to force a false headset - which has now created incorrect muscle use, and loss of needed muscle mass????????


----------

